# Is there a relationship between IBS and Helicobacter infection?



## stavros (Nov 24, 2002)

I have been treated for gastritis associated with Helicobacter infection in the stomach. I still have unchanged symptoms of IBS. Though I felt well on antibiotics for the 10 day course. Does Helicobacter infect the small bowel?. Is there an association with IBs?.


----------

